# Pics of ERF kids?



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

OK, so DP and I are already quite convinced to keep DD RF until the limits of her seat, and we have no intention of turning her just because her legs are starting to hit the seatback behind her. But DP is very visual and has never seen an older baby or toddler rear facing and is curious what it looks like. Anyone have a link to pics or video of older RF children?

Please no graphic crash story videos, DP is very sensitive to that kind of thing...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/RFalbum.aspx

(nothing graphic, no accident pics, just kids happily sitting in their seats, safely rf beyond 1 year)

Click on each individual picture to see where their legs are.

I especially like this one: http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/RFAlbum/Alexander.aspx It's a good visual of the differences between seat installs for young infants and older toddlers.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

This is DD at about 20 months, probably 20 lbs. and 32" Obviously VERY comfortable.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2801784...n/photostream/

She is still RF, currently 24.5 months and about 25 lbs. and 33"-34" tall


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
This is DD at about 20 months, probably 20 lbs. and 32" Obviously VERY comfortable.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2801784...n/photostream/

She is still RF, currently 24.5 months and about 25 lbs. and 33"-34" tall

hey, we had the exact same car toy!







I like the cover on your seat BTW.

I'll try to remember to post some pictures of DS for you too, we've got a bunch.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

There are a couple different carseat forums out there and many members have photos in their signatures. You don't have to be a member to view the open threads. I'd just go browse those and show him all the different kids!

It's a good idea, though. I should remember to take a picture of my kiddo in his seat.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is DS, a few days before his second birthday. He is only 32.5," but weighs 33lbs in this pic. Obviously you can see above his head that he still had a lot of height left on this seat.

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...s/P1050697.jpg


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Both my boys are in that first link.







I need to e-mail Jen to see if she'll add an updated pic of Evan. He was rfing till 47.5 mos.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a couple of my DS:
(for size reference, at his 2 yr checkup he was 35.5" tall and 29 lbs)

24 mos old in Britax Marathon:
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h2...sMarathon1.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h2...osmarathon.jpg
Legs slightly bent, perfectly comfy. He also sits Indian-style sometimes in this seat.

22 mos old in Recaro Signo:
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h2...22MosSigno.jpg
As you can see, this seat is pretty crappy for leg room. It's the highest weight limit RF (35 lbs) and lots of shell height so plenty of room before he outgrows it technically, but I could definitely see us turning him before the limits of this seat, for comfort. So far he's not complaining though.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

My son only rear faced until 4 years in his Swedish 55 lbs. rf car seat beuase he was very tall. Hoping my daughter will make it to at least 5.

FIrst pic is from smallish car in Mexico. Son was 38 months and my daughter 8 months. Bottom photo is of daughter at about 2 years of age. Still LOTS of room)

Don't freak out about the front seat install, airbag is disabled and installed a rf seat this way is as safe as the rear)

Both kids in rear seat

Daughter in front seat

My daughter is only 2 years old in last pic which I don't consider ERF. ERF to me is beyond 4 years old, most kids sit rear facing here in Sweden until that age. I love it, especially when I read abut fatalities which are unbelievably low.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

yet another reason I wish we could get those seats here....it would be so much more convenient to have the youngest child in the front, with seats designed to be braced on the dashboard like that. (Of course we'd still have the airbag issue in one car....)


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

I've lived half my life in US so I know what you mean. We can disable airbag with switch, key, or service location. It works extremely well. So far, there hasn't been one single death due to airbags and we've kept kids upfront for many years. A large percentage of Swedish kids sit up front and the safety has proven to be fantastic. Plus, it really helps out with placement when you have more than one child


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

My daughter is only 2 years old in last pic which I don't consider ERF. ERF to me is beyond 4 years old, most kids sit rear facing here in Sweden until that age. I love it, especially when I read abut fatalities which are unbelievably low.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just saw this part...and had to add, that RF at 2 is extended here, RF to 4 is near about impossible unless your kid is very small. I highly doubt we'll be RF at 4. Certainly wish that weren't so but it's a fact of life here now.... I've never known anyone else IRL to have a 2 yr old rearfacing; only know 2 people who rf'ed past one at all, one of those because the LO was tiny & didn't hit 20 lbs til 18 mos (and still fit in a Baby Bjorn carrier at that age!)


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Sad but true. ERF, even until only 2 or 3 years of age, saves lives and is effortless but most parents don't know about it.

My wife is from Mexico, where anyone using a car seat is considered half cfazy.......


----------

